# Jordan Organ Competition Finals!



## tenor02

Founded in 2001, the Jordan International Organ Competition is one of the premiere organ competitions in the world. Competitors from around the globe compete, judged by a panel of leading international concert organists and teachers. Semi-Final and Final Rounds are held in the River Center of Columbus Georgia's Legacy Hall and feature the renowned Jordan Concert Organ, Orgues LeTourneau, Opus 60. This event is made possible through the continuing generosity of the Jordan family and Jordan Foundation.

Contestants include: Soo Young Choi, Adriano Falcioni, Shin-Young Lee, Thomas Schuster, Jonathan Ryan, Yoon Park, Jonathan Oldengarm, Scott Montgomery, Sang Gil Gu, Woosug Kang, Eun-Hye (Grace) Kim, Suzanne Kujala, Sophie Lechelle, Hye Hyun Sung

Prizes:
1st- $30,000.00, U.S., Including artist management by Karen McFarlane Artists for Canada and the U.S., and by OrganPromotion for Europe

2nd- $10,000.00, U.S.

3rd- $5.000.00, U.S.

The LeTourneau Prize: $5,000.00, U.S. for the best performance of a commissioned work for Organ and Percussion Ensemble

Admission to the concert's are *FREE*.

Pictures of the Hall:


----------

